# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Pleno del Congreso deroga decretos legislativos 1090 y 1064

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para viabilizar el diálogo a fin de solucionar la problemática de las comunidades nativas.*  *Representantes de los nativos saludan decisión y coordinarán levantamiento de medidas de fuerza.*  *Lima, jun. 18 (ANDINA).-* Luego de un largo debate, el pleno del Congreso aprobó esta tarde la derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo 1090, Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre; y 1064, régimen jurídico para el aprovechamiento de las tierras de uso agrario, los cuales eran cuestionados por un sector de los nativos.  
La decisión fue adoptada por 82 votos a favor, 12 en contra y ninguna abstención; luego de lo cual fue exonerado de la segunda votación. 
La derogatoria de los decretos, que fue respaldada por el Poder Ejecutivo, era una demanda de los nativos para dar viabilidad al diálogo con el Poder Ejecutivo. 
Los parlamentarios de Unidad Nacional votaron en contra de la disposición legal, tal como lo habían anunciado durante el debate. 
Tras la decisión del pleno del Congreso, representantes de las comunidades nativas expresaron con gestos de júbilo la decisión y adelantaron que coordinarán el levantamiento de las medidas de fuerza. 
El congresista aprista José Vargas, en su calidad de titular de la Comisión de Constitución, presentó el texto sustitutorio de la ley que deroga estas normas, con base en las iniciativas que al respecto presentaron el Poder Ejecutivo y algunas bancadas políticas.  *Debate* 
Durante el debate, la bancada de Unidad Nacional indicó que votaría en contra de la fórmula legal por la cual se establece la derogatoria expresa de los Decretos Legislativos 1090 y 1064, según informó el congresista Javier Bedoya de Vivanco. 
El parlamentario formuló estas apreciaciones durante su intervención ante el pleno del Congreso al analizar la derogación de las referidas normas, las mismas que han sido cuestionadas por las comunidades nativas de la amazonía. 
Votaremos porque las leyes se mantengan, es una actitud solitaria pero principista, pero sabemos que derogando estamos sentando un nefasto precedente, de haber convalidado la toma de vías, y hoy se anuncia que para mañana en la noche los mineros de la Oroya tomarán Carretera Central, precisó. 
Al respecto dijo que cualquiera podría establecer que durante el tratamiento de estos decretos hubo varios errores y omisiones y no se consultó con las comunidades nativas, sin embargo aclaró que esto no convierte a esos decretos inconstitucionales. 
Es evidente que no se realizó la consulta, pero ello no convierte a esas leyes en inconstitucionales porque la actual Constitución no le otorga rango superior a los Convenios Internacionales, en todo caso se ha infringido una violación de carácter legal pero no se ha violado la Carta Magna, advirtió. 
De acuerdo a ello precisó que no se puede olvidar que algunos de estos decretos si han sido modificados por leyes dadas por el Parlamento; y que como producto de ello sí se hicieron las consultas pertinentes. 
A su turno el congresista César Zumaeta recordó que en la selva se han venido ejecutando importantes normas que han terminado- entre otras cosas- con una reducción evidente de los niveles de pobreza en esa parte del país. 
Dijo también que el mensaje que dio anoche el Presidente de la República da tranquilidad necesaria al país el país, en la medida que es necesario recuperar la estabilidad en medio de un camino paz y reconciliación.  
Haremos alianza para que el sistema político le diga a las comunidades nativas que estamos con ustedes, indicó. 
El legislador Carlos Raffo (fujomorista) sostuvo que su bancada votará a favor de la derogatoria de los decretos; pero aclaró que una cosa es el reclamo de los nativos que fueron ignorados y otra el manejo  que se le dio a este tema. 
Una cosa es que los nativos tengan razón y otra que haya quienes se quieran subir al coche, indicó.Temas similares: Artículo: Pleno del Congreso aprobó moratoria de 10 años a ingreso y producción de transgénicos Artículo: Mincetur espera que Ley Forestal sea aprobada por el pleno del Congreso en actual legislatura Comunidades nativas participarán en revisión de decretos legislativos, anuncia ministro Brack Publican ley que suspende vigencia de Decretos Legislativos 1090 y 1064 Inconstitucionalidad de los Decretos Legislativos N° 977 y 978 (Amazonía) en Puerto Maldonado, Madre de Dios

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 19 (ANDINA).-* Hoy se oficializó la derogatoria del Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, que aprueba la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, sus normas modificatorias y su reglamento; y el Decreto Legislativo N° 1064, que aprueba el Régimen Jurídico para el Aprovechamiento de las Tierras de Uso Agrario.  
Mediante un dispositivo publicado en la separata de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano, se deja sin efecto también el artículo 1° de la Ley N° 29376, norma que suspende la aplicación de los decretos 1090 y 1064.
El documento es suscrito por el Presidente de la República, Alan García; y el jefe del Gabinete Ministerial, Yehude Simon. 
Firman el documento precedente, asimismo, el presidente del Congreso, Javier Velásquez Quesquén; y el segundo vicepresidente del Congreso, Álvaro Gutiérrez.

----------

